# Green Poop?



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, I have been active for a couple of years now as I planned my loft. I finally fot my birds They are flying oriental rollers. Pure white. they are beautiful. They got used to their new home, and set up house. They gave me two chicks. AT approx. 10 days old the adults started pooping fluorescent green droppings. The female fluffed up and the chicks died, one deficated blood over the side of the nest bowl. I read all i could find and decided it was most likely coccidiosis. I treated for 5 days with Amprolium 20% powder and Sulmet (sulfamethazine sodium 12.5%) liquid. Both are in their drinking water.
I scrubbed the loft, kit, breeding shelf with bleech. Everything I could find and many I couldn't are now sterilized and clean. The loft is pretty clean anyway with a wire floor and daily cleaning. Everyone looks happy, healthy and active BUT THE POOP IS STILL GREEN. It is much darker, but it worries me. They are eating well now and spend a lot of time courtin' in the loft. should I worry about the green or is it normal? I feed a pigeon mix with popcorn and I add split peas. Is it the green from the peas that is showing up.

I need to worm them but dont know what to use. Foys is sold out of most things according to their web site. I also need to treat for canker before they have another clutch. What is safe to use when they are laying eggs?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Did you follow treatment with a probiotic? The medications mess up the good bacteria in their system too..........so even if you cure the disease, it may take a bit for their gut flora to get back to normal. A good probiotic plus vitamins may help. 
Hopefully all will go well this next round. Pigeons are hardy creatures and are usually healthy but things do happen and once they are better you should move forward fine. 
I will let someone else give recommendations for the other medications. There are a couple of other online stores besides Foy's. It seems strange to me that so much of Foy's is sold out.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Considering they still advertise the color pigeon and more tv show for October, it may be out of date.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Is it lime green and runny? or just a dark green knot?
If it is lime green and runny you need to contact a vet.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

It is darker green, not runny. They are mating again and look active. Do you have advice for Canker and worms before they lay another egg.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

instead of doing a guessing game, you can take a fecal sample to the vet and have them test it..for worms and bacteria counts, a culture and sensitivity test. In a few days you will know what med would be best to use or not have to use anything at all.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That is a *good idea* at this point, I think.

You took a good stab at it and they aren't quite back to normal. Good work on the loft cleaning, it can only help things. BUT. You can take another guess and hit or miss, or get a final word from a vet.

BTW...bright green poops, in my experience, are not a sign of coccidia. Coccidial poops tend to be stringy/wormy-looking, medium-dark green surrounded by a pool of clear, viscous liquid...no sign of white, or very little.

Fluorescent green poops, IMHO, tend to be more gut or renal related and require a different kind of antibiotic.

(Ivermectin as a wormer should be fine. Spartrix as an anti-canker shouldn't have a negative effect on egg-laying that I know of. Not sure if Jedds still carries Spartrix, might have to use Foys or that place in the midwest.... But first I'd get the fecal float test).


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

The poop is looking better every day. Solid dark with lots of white Uric acid. Thanks every one. BTW what is an average cost for a fecal float?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Wayne Johnson said:


> The poop is looking better every day. Solid dark with lots of white Uric acid. Thanks every one. BTW what is an average cost for a fecal float?


depends on the clinic... you can call and ask.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Glad to hear !...still worth calling your vet to ask, just for future information to have on hand. 

Fecal floats are about the cheapest test you can get...because they don't even need to see the bird...all you need to do is bring in the poop....


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you very much Jaye and Spirit Wings. You are a great resource.
Wayne


----------

